# ELU DB180b lathe accessories



## procell (23 Jul 2013)

Hi 

I am New to this forum and also new to wood turning. I recently got an ELU db180b lathe on Ebay and was wondering if anyone can help me find a long tool rest (12 inch) that will fit the tool post. I measured the short rest and the shaft seems to be 20mm. Also a bowl rest would be handy. 

I am beginning to discover my error in buying this lathe as it has no mortice tapers in the head and tail stocks and the spindle thread is not a standard size either. (does anyone make a thread adaptor to take it from M18 x 2.5 to 1inch x 8tpi ?) 
Still its working with the bits I got with it and will suffice until I am certain that wood turning is for me.


----------



## finneyb (23 Jul 2013)

Welcome to the forum.

Peter Child http://www.peterchild.co.uk/chucks/threads.htm looks as though he has a spindle thread adaptor.
Tool rest - if all else fails make your own 20mm bar welded into a tee.
Exploded parts view http://www.toolsandpartsdirect.co.uk/El ... -5319.aspx

May be best to limit expenditure to a tool rest and start spindle turning - its a good place to start wood turning to see if you like it and you don't need a chuck. There are plenty of videos on youtube to get you started. If you have a local club that also can be useful.

Enjoy

Brian


----------



## Tazmaniandevil (23 Jul 2013)

There are many ways to skin a cat. A chuck is not a necessity, it just makes many jobs a whole lot easier. You may find it easier to find faceplates for your lathe, or even make some from hardwood and a tap of the appropriate size.
I worked with my lathe for a very long time before buying my chuck. I still use home made jam chucks and my faceplates regularly.


----------



## bassethound (23 Jul 2013)

As stated above, a chuck is not required to do many things with a lathe! although they are nice to have, also as said with a Tap of the right size you can make loads of wooden faceplates to keep you going.


----------



## procell (24 Jul 2013)

Thanks for all the replies. Some very useful suggestions. As it happens the lathe came with a Craft Supplies Precision combination chuck that has four different sets of jaws and several other accessories. I also have a couple of face plates and one with a woodworm screw in the center too. The only problem is the chuck on expands to grip the wood in a dovetail recess. It would be nice to have something that grips on compression like the supernova chuck for making small things like egg cups where the end grain needs to be hollowed. 

Maybe I already have what is needed but my brain has not figured out what it is.

FinneyB Your suggestion of the 20mm bar welded into a T is great but I have no means of doing the weld. I may visit a few Garages around here to see if they will knock something up at a good price.


----------



## Mike Wingate (24 Jul 2013)

As well as 2 Craft supplies chucks, I have an automatic Axminster 4 jaw chuck. I made patterns and cast 6 tool posts, and a range of steel bar tipped tool rests. It is now my only lathe, and is really great.


----------



## procell (24 Jul 2013)

Hi mike

Nice to hear I am not the only one out there with one of these lathes. Did the Axminster fit directly to the spindle or did it need an adaptor?
If you ever make any more tool posts and are willing to part with some let me know.

Slightly off topic but I have also noticed that the lathe sometimes needs a bit of help to start turning. I read in a forum somewhere that this is possibly a problem with the condenser/capacitor. Can anyone confirm this? The motor is fine when the belt is not installed but when connected to the spindle it needs a slight twist of the workpiece to get it moving. Amazingly I have managed to get the motor running both in forward and reverse like this.


----------



## Mike Wingate (25 Jul 2013)

No adapters necessary for the chucks. I ordered them threaded to that size. Axminster can do that to any of their CNC made chucks. I no longer have the patterns for casting, but you could easily make up a tool post from timber, it only has to support the tool rest. I have a metre long tool rest which sits on 2 tool posts for spindle turning which is quite useful. I use an Australian hand held pattern copying setup for repeatable work. I am in the long process of moving workshops. I will take photos when I find the kit.


----------



## YewTube (25 Jul 2013)

procell":1o2s0j7p said:


> Slightly off topic but I have also noticed that the lathe sometimes needs a bit of help to start turning. I read in a forum somewhere that this is possibly a problem with the condenser/capacitor. Can anyone confirm this? The motor is fine when the belt is not installed but when connected to the spindle it needs a slight twist of the workpiece to get it moving. Amazingly I have managed to get the motor running both in forward and reverse like this.



You are correct. It is a symptom of the starter capacitor failing. It is there to give the motor a 'kick' in the correct direction when starting. The fact that you can run the motor in either direction pretty well confirms that it is failing/failed.

Make sure you get a replacement that is rated as a 'starter capacitor'.

Bill


----------



## Mike Wingate (25 Jul 2013)

I too need a new start capacitor, any tips on fitting a replacement?
Link to my copy turning jig.
http://www.woodfast.com.au/index.php?p=1_11


----------



## procell (25 Jul 2013)

Thanks Bill

Mike. 
I have found a supplier that sells them specifically for the Elu db180A at 
http://www.toolsandpartsdirect.co.uk/La ... -5318.aspx
I think its the same motor on both models. 
I have a new one on order and will let you know about fitting it when I have changed mine.

Warning!!! Be careful when replacing it as even when disconnected from a power supply it can still hold a heavy charge.

Keith


----------



## YewTube (25 Jul 2013)

procell":2id7ba86 said:


> I have found a supplier that sells them specifically for the Elu db180A at
> http://www.toolsandpartsdirect.co.uk/La ... -5318.aspx
> Keith



I know that is the one that will fit but it is eye watering expensive. If you have not yet ordered you might want to look at http://www.maplin.co.uk/motor-run-capacitors-440v-30309

Bill


----------



## Tazmaniandevil (25 Jul 2013)

procell":1ugczbwt said:


> It would be nice to have something that grips on compression like the supernova chuck for making small things like egg cups where the end grain needs to be hollowed.
> 
> Maybe I already have what is needed but my brain has not figured out what it is.


Egg cups & similar are easily done by fixing a waste block to a faceplate and using it as a glue chuck. Once shaped & hollowed turn it round on a jam chuck to finish the bottom.


----------



## procell (25 Jul 2013)

Unfortunately I have already ordered it Bill. I thought it best to get the official spare as I am not an expert with electrics.

Tazmaniandevil .... thanks for the tips


----------



## procell (30 Jul 2013)

Ok so the new capacitor arrived today.

Fitting it was very simple and took less than 30 minutes including two trips back to the house for tools I had not taken down to the shed with me.

Process.......
1) unscrew the old capacitor from the frame
2) remove 4 screws from the electrical connection box on the underside of the motor (under the headstock)
3) follow the power cable from the old capacitor into the connections box and pull off two spade end connectors that attach it to the small circuit board.
4) unscrew the four cable clamp screws at the bottom of the box and remove the old cable.
5) reverse the process to fit the new capacitor.

As usual with factory built items the connections box is a little hard to get to but I managed to tilt the lathe backwards to make access easier.

Hope this helps.


----------



## YewTube (30 Jul 2013)

Can one assume it worked? You don't say.

Bill


----------



## procell (30 Jul 2013)

Sorry Bill.

Yes it worked perfectly. thanks for the help


----------



## mattyts (31 Jul 2013)

Hi,you should be able to make a toolrest or have someone make one for you...all you would need is a length of bar to fit in the Banjo and then either bend or mill some steel to fit ontop of the bar and it could be custom sized or custom shaped.


----------

